# santa ana river trail



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

is it flooded ?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Not Tuesday morning...*

Not on Tuesday morning when my ride included the 20 miles between the Beach and Yorba Linda. The public works folks usually close and lock the access gates to the MUT if any of the underpasses are flooded.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Anyone know if it's open from Yorba Linda to Corona?*

Last time I tried riding that way, it was closed because of the construction on the 91 Fwy, but that's been completed for a while....


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

I ride between seal beach and santa fe dam ,mostly in between and some gates will be closed and some open,hell i've been locked in and have to lift my bike over the fence at Del Amo.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Am i the only one riding down there. Be riding at 7am sat morning,i'll be on the red,white and blue Fuji.


----------



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

I usually ride at 5:30 am before work


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*San Gabriel River*



shokhead1 said:


> I ride between seal beach and santa fe dam.


You are talking about the San Gabriel River path. It's a 75 mile round trip. The public works folks close the access gates when the San Gabriel runs high, even if it's not weather related. They've closed the gates just to release some water from the various flood control reservoirs in the spring....


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Bixe said:


> You are talking about the San Gabriel River path. It's a 75 mile round trip. The public works folks close the access gates when the San Gabriel runs high, even if it's not weather related. They've closed the gates just to release some water from the various flood control reservoirs in the spring....


 I live by lakewood shopping center and its 10 miles to where it ends south at the bridge they have been working on for awhile. And from my house if i go north through cerritos,pico,whitter narrows and to the end which i think is Arrow hwy but accross that street and to the top of the dam is 25 miles.


----------



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

I meant the santa ana river trail ( green river to huntington beach)


----------

